# Puli disaster



## Puli lover (Nov 29, 2010)

:dance: my Puli's are so cute,but grooming them is not. First you have to pick out stuff out of its hair one by one, (Takes Hours) And then give it a bath (Takes days to dry) then brush it. But it is worth it to have my cuties around (Red baron and Muffy) :baby:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We can haz pics?


----------



## Puli lover (Nov 29, 2010)

I would if i could. I don't have a camera. the pictures in my avatar are from my moms camera. shes in arizona, and i live in minesota at the moment.
Also I cant buy one because i am tight on cash right now. But i might get one from my dad on christmas. Is it okay if a give pictures from a puli, not my pulis


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Do your puli's show? I understand the puli is a practical dog for livestock guarding so I wonder if the grooming style is the same for practical work as it is seen in the show ring. I mean if the care of the coat is so intense, how can that work out when they're outside in the country?

I have a Bouvier, not a livestock guardian but more of an all-purpose farm dog with very practical uses and definitely an outside dog (mine is a house dog as well, but definitely not a sofa queen). The show breeders have bred toward a softer, poofy coat that would be a disaster on the farm and they groom the dogs like no farmer would imagine in his worst dreams. I have pampered my dog's coat but I've also found that other than trimming and combing it pretty much takes care of itself. Bouv coats look like a disaster waiting to happen and the literature is full of ominous warnings but my experience is that my dog's coat is quite practical. I've lived on a farm and don't now but this dog could without a problem. I wouldn't send him out as a livestock guardian for too long though. I've never dared to skip combing more than a few days. Matting combined with rain might result in a shavedown, but I don't know, I've never tried it.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds basically like how I care for my dreadlocks. lol Except I don't usually have to pick out any foreign materials.


----------



## Beta Man (Apr 2, 2015)

I know this topic is REALLY old..... but I have questions for my Puli.


Our Puli, Jeff Goldblum is about 11 months old now, so he’s in that difficult stage. We committed to the full cords, so we separate them down to the skin by hand daily, in sections. During this process we make sure he’s free of debris etc. He’s not a working dog so he stays pretty clean, especially as he has been home all winter and not on hikes etc because of the weather.

Reading conflicting information: Jeff is great, Would a bath (which he hasn’t had in 3 months probably) help or hurt the cording process? He doesn’t smell or really “need” a bath, but we would go through the effort if it makes his cords separate easier. Or, conversely will a bath make the process at this stage that much more difficult?

Our Dogo Argentino seems to roll and play with Jeff and our other dog so much, he gets baths regularly, so I was also thinking about getting a “professional” dog dryer. Anyone recommend a particular one?

Full “fam” below.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm afraid that the original poster was only around for a single day more than a decade ago. We try to discourage reviving old posts, especially when the people involved are no longer active here, because it causes a lot of confusion. I'm going to close this post to further replies, but please do join in some of our current discussions or start your own thread about your handsome pups! You'll get a lot more replies that way.


----------

